# My Tegasaurus



## Tegasaurus (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello all, my name is Rob and I am new here... This is Smokey the tegu...He is more like the size of a zoo exhibit than a pet. He is very tame...dare I say too tame.. I mean, he probably couldn't defend himself if his life depended on it. I can just see him being attacked by something like a chipmunk and him looking over at me wondering why are you letting this go on..

Rob

[attachment=3707][attachment=3708]


----------



## teguboy77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Awsome tegu and very big lol, and welcome.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 5, 2011)

Welcome, that is one big tegu. Where'd you get him?


----------



## Tegasaurus (Dec 5, 2011)

TeguBuzz said:


> Welcome, that is one big tegu. Where'd you get him?



Thanks.. He was purchased from a pet store in the Northeast called Rumford pets. I bought him as a baby, I believe, close to 4 years ago. Pic 2 is about 1 1/2 years old. The pic of me holding him is recent.

When he walks around his enclosure, you hear the "thud" sound with each step.


----------



## HPIZZLE (Dec 5, 2011)

are his eyes really blue?
hes a big'un alright lol.


----------



## Tegasaurus (Dec 5, 2011)

HPIZZLE said:


> are his eyes really blue?
> hes a big'un alright lol.



Nope, it is just the lighting..Yes, he is just enormous. You could probably fit an adult human hand in his mouth when it is fully open.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Dec 5, 2011)

Very nice, though I don't envy your food bill on that boy!


----------



## BillieJeAn (Dec 5, 2011)

Jesus. That guy is GIANT!!!


----------



## CrankbaitJedi (Dec 5, 2011)

NOW THAT IS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT!!! That is a big boy. His jowls are the same proportion as his gut! Wow!!! Very impressed. [/u]


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice size boy you have there!


----------



## ragnew (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks great Rob!!! Nice to see you here to man. Still have your fat frogs?


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow that is a big boy!


----------



## omgtaylorg (Dec 5, 2011)

Straight beast


----------



## Aardbark (Dec 6, 2011)

Thats a mini dinosaur.


----------



## naturboy87 (Dec 6, 2011)

one chill buddy u got your self their . verry nice


----------



## Tegasaurus (Dec 6, 2011)

ragnew said:


> Looks great Rob!!! Nice to see you here to man. Still have your fat frogs?



Thanks everyone...

Hi ragnew..How's it going?... Well sort of.. I ended up selling a couple and a few ended up dying. I still have a couple of great specimen horned frogs and a tree frog. I am pretty much done with buying anymore though...I have been wanting to downsize.

Rob


----------



## AP27 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tegasaurus indeed. He's a good lookin' fella


----------



## ragnew (Dec 7, 2011)

Tegasaurus said:


> ragnew said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great Rob!!! Nice to see you here to man. Still have your fat frogs?
> ...


It's going good man! How's about you? Yes, it seems quite of few of us Fat Frog keepers lost some of our animals this past year or so. I actually only have on frog left, my male pyxie Behemoth is the lone survivor. Sadly I lost my other male (Mammoth) and my Budgett's frog (Dingbat) last November. It was a drag.

I'm sure your remaining horned and tree frog are doing as awesome as ever! You always had some amazing looking animals!


----------

